# French's® Crunchy Onion Chicken



## Janet H (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.




Prep time:  5 min.
Cook time:  20 min.
Servings: 4
 
2 cups (4 oz.) FRENCH'S® Original or Cheddar French Fried Onions
2 tbsp. all-purpose flour
4 (5 oz.) boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 egg, beaten

Place French Fried Onions and flour into plastic bag. Lightly crush with hands or with rolling pin. Transfer to pie plate or waxed paper. 

Dip chicken into egg; then coat with onion crumbs, pressing firmly to adhere. Place chicken on baking sheet. 

Bake at 400°F for 20 min. or until no longer pink in center.


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I'd toss those onions in the food processor to get them really fine myself. I also think I'd add some parmesan cheese to them for a little sumthinsumthin.


----------

